# VIN # on Frame



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am going to try my luck on two different parts of this website for help on locating the VIN number that is supposed to be stamped on the frame. I have buffed off all of the rust and undercoat near the driver's side rear wheel and cannot find a number. Any suggestions?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

First generation should be located on the top of the frame close to the #6 body bolt behind the drivers side rear tire.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Vin*

Thanks, I will buff that area off tomorrow and look for the number.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Vin*

To 05GTO, Thanks for the tip. I found the number just as you said. The frame is so badly rusted that it barely showed up. This frame is going to be cut up and sold for scrap metal.


----------

